# Oliveira do Hospital



## fee123 (May 20, 2013)

We are considering moving to this area. Is it a great area to live, are there many expats there? What is there to do? etc etc Anything would be amazing help


----------



## ready2go (Feb 27, 2013)

fee123- I just happened to run across an article that may prove helpful in your looking at Oliveira do Hospital. You can read it on the Portugal News' website. Click on "General along the top of the page, and look about halfway down the page on the right for an article headlined, "Oliveira do Hospital Holds First Forum to Strengthen Relations With Foreign Residents"
The newspaper website is The Portugal News - Home Page of Portugal's National Weekend Newspaper in English


----------



## fee123 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for this I will look now.


----------

